# how big do sharpnose sharks get?



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

i know bonnetheads look like baby hammerheads and don't grow very big.. but do sharpnose get big or are they like bonnetheads and look like baby sharks as adults?

i'm catching a lot of them latey on the surf and am wondering if i am catching babies or adults.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

They are adult at 2 to 2.5 ft. Biggest I have ever seen is about 4ft.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

We caught one a few years ago off of the beach that measured 4'10". It was the biggest one I've seen but only weighed about 40lbs or so. The IGFA record is something around there.


----------

